# oral only cycle- waste of time?



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

is there any point in a oral only cycle because what i have read it sounds like its pointless, just want feed back on this please, as it will be my first cycle


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, injecting is obviously better. But you can still get some reasonable gains from oral only.

How does your oral cycle look like?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

i personally think they are but that just me how come your thinking oral only


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No, definitely not. Seen people get great results, and keep them, from oral only cycles.

Good PCT and diet are important though.


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im into my second week of an anavar only cycle and am noticing great strength gains and a slight drop in bodyfat, have a mate who is on d-bol only who is gaining mass rapidly (obv some water weight) It's my first cycle though so I don't have any other cycle to compare it to! But in my opinion i would say no they arent pointless!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Haaa! The Orals Only debate continues ad nauseum.

Yes it does work & it can be a useful precursor to a full blown injectable cycle.

Yes you have to go to the gym & lift weights & eat like a mofo possessed

Yes you do loose about 50- 90% of gains in the first few weeks after the cycle

Yes you do suppress your HPTA depending on how long & what dose you use

Yes you get water retention & estrogen issues including gyno

Yes you need to do a PCT immediately after the cycle for 2-3 weeks

Yes Anadrol is more powerful & has more sides than Dianabol

Yes you can use Winstrol with Dianabol but you will put twice the stress on the liver in the process

Yes Anavar is a weak oral as a standalone but the Ladies love it

Yes you should use a liver protector like Milk Thistle

Yes liver enzymes will return to normal 3-4 weeks after your oral cycle

Yes typically Dbol Pinks or Blue hearts contain considerably less Dbol powder than you have paid for in many examples

So, Yes oral only cycles can be effective but often the gains are short & not good quality. But sure try it as life is too short to be small!


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> Yes Anavar is a weak oral as a standalone but the Ladies love it


lol! And the odd male!


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou (Apr 3, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> Haaa! The Orals Only debate continues ad nauseum.
> 
> Yes it does work & it can be a useful precursor to a full blown injectable cycle.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH "lifes too short to be small" - comment of the week


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

haha think i am going to try it for my first cycle and see how i go, i want to inject its just the whole injecting thing, need to get my head around it


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Only reason I'm not going to inject is:

I live with my parents

My parents are @ home 24/7

How the **** am I going to inject with my parents 24/7 in the same house

Where the **** do I leave the needles hehe

...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mate, you have got it SPOT ON!


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

It is not pointless at all, many people use oral Ph/designer steroids without injects. People say that and I agree with it because injects are safer and better, but oral only isn't pointless and worthless, just not optimal.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> Only reason I'm not going to inject is:
> 
> I live with my parents
> 
> ...


They don't sleep in your bedroom?

Where do you hide your porn mags?

For instance say you're doing 2ml sus a week, it's 1 injection a week. Not like it's every day...

I'm pretty sure you'll have somewhere that you can stash the equip...


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

BBK said:


> They don't sleep in your bedroom?
> 
> Where do you hide your porn mags?
> 
> ...


They don't sleep in my bedroom no, but my mother comes in my bedroom very fkn often for the most stupidiest ****, I just can't risk it. Know what I mean? It's not like I NEVER have privacy, but I can't be sure of having it 10 weeks in a row to jab.

I do have an awesome place to hide my orals. 

But needles wouldn't really fit there hehe.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i might do my first course oral and see how i respond, if its not to well i will inject


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I gained well off a dbol only course and kept about 50% of my overall gains, so i'd say they do work.

Did Anavar too but only did 50mg a day so didn't really rate it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeevesy said:


> Im into my second week of an anavar only cycle and am noticing great strength gains and a slight drop in bodyfat, have a mate who is on d-bol only who is gaining mass rapidly (obv some water weight) It's my first cycle though so I don't have any other cycle to compare it to! But in my opinion i would say no they arent pointless!


I thought you was getting no strength gain and was dissapointed with it?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> They don't sleep in my bedroom no, but my mother comes in my bedroom very fkn often for the most stupidiest ****, I just can't risk it. Know what I mean? It's not like I NEVER have privacy, but I can't be sure of having it 10 weeks in a row to jab.
> 
> I do have an awesome place to hide my orals.
> 
> But needles wouldn't really fit there hehe.


Have none of your friends got their own place could keep needles there and then im postive you could hide your gear some where like your even easier if it was 10ml


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want to be dependent on others with gear...


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> Haaa! The Orals Only debate continues ad nauseum.
> 
> Yes it does work & it can be a useful precursor to a full blown injectable cycle.
> 
> ...


LOL, that just about covers it:lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Suitelf11 said:


> Only reason I'm not going to inject is:
> 
> I live with my parents
> 
> ...


stash it in your dads room some where. then i your mum does find em tell her its your dads juice. :lol:


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> stash it in your dads room some where. then i your mum does find em tell her its your dads juice. :lol:


Well my dad is around 100kgs.... So it's believ... oh w8, he also has 50% bodyfat. :lol:

Atleast it looks like he got gyno lol


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, but you can run injectable cycles longer and on higher dose :tongue:

But I totally agree, oral only is good too.

Btw what the **** is "FCUK"?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I don't think your liver will like a 12 week cycle of dbol on 50mg ED..?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well you know, THE INTERNET, is kinda the only reliable source I have on AAS 

But yes, I agree that oral only's give proper gains as well, please don't hurt me :no::no:



> its fine upto 100mg winny ed, for bout 6 moonths


Has anyone ever done that that you know of?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah roid rage, can happen to anyone :tongue:


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

well its simply a yes oral only cycle are worth it depending on what your using i havnt got much exp trying others yet but superdrol is cetainly the best oral only in reviews and my own experience i was 12 stone and went to 13 stone got a lot broader/wider and gained some lean mass on 30 mg ed even after pct im still 13 stone


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dutch scott, LEGEND mate hahaha,


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

james4d said:


> dutch scott, LEGEND mate hahaha,


Exactly what I was thinkin' & was gonna type :laugh: :thumb: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## jaypython (Mar 20, 2010)

Im on my 3rd d bol only cycle,previous to this i've done 3 pro hormone cycles.I have made gains from all the cycles. I've also lost some gains due to lack of proper pct and dieting.

This time around with a proper pct and clean diet,im sure i will keep alot of what ive gained so far...My strength has increased alot and my weight gained is about 9lbs in 3 weeks.

Im very happy with oral cycles,my liver hasn't fallen out like many people have claimed it would.

jamie..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, what does a pro hormone like havoc compare to real roids? was thinking about trying them because they have some good reviews


----------



## jaypython (Mar 20, 2010)

I've not tried havoc...M drol is the only PH i've dabled with.In comparison to Dbol...well,to be honest im struggling to experience much difference..

My first M drol cycle was as good as any D bol cycle ive done..But as said before,i havn't always carried out a proper pct regime so i dont think ive got out of them as much as i could of done..

Im in my 4th week of dbol at the moment and i think to be honest my days of oral roids are coming to an end..Its getting terribly annoying taking so many pills per day for so many weeks.Im looking forward to finishing this cycle and preparing myself for injectables..

My mrs is the biggest obstacle at the moment..i can feel a divorce coming on.. 

jay..


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

james4d said:


> thanks mate, what does a pro hormone like havoc compare to real roids? was thinking about trying them because they have some good reviews


I have done epistane and 2 dbol cycles and i gotta say d.bol seemed 3-4 times stronger and 5x the sides...But with p,hormones you know it isnt fake:whistling:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> right lets be clear
> 
> a steroid is a fooking steroid for most heres purpose to create more protein synthesis and store more atp, recover faster. for 3.
> 
> ...


 :lol: someone touch a nerve!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good posts dutch,abit of sense for a change,i've ran oral only cycles and made great lasting progress,even did oxy only at 150mg per day for 3 months and didn't die:lol:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

orals work

here is a half decent tbol only cycle...

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=3284787&high=spencerslide+tbol


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> its fine upto 100mg winny ed, for bout 6 moonths, dbol poor dosed drug like oxys., smaller the mg the stronger the oral, hence why oxy is 50mg cos its very hard for body to get a gd use so needs alot of compund,
> 
> wr this crap bout livers and orals comes from, ah i know, THE INTERNET!
> 
> AND 50MG is a girls dose, u dont raise a liver enzyme unless u take a 17aa hard.


 Agreed!

Also to OP,why is a oral only a waste of time. I know this is what youve researched but apart from it been a load of b*llox,what reasons did it say?

Oxymethalone when used for its medical reasons i.e to put on weight (dos this sound familiar) or to treat ameamia can be given at over 500mg/day.For a 100kg guy.

agreed were not aneamics,but those guys will suffer the same sides


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think the liver thing is way over rated imo. There is probably just as much stress put on the liver at the weekend when people binge drink!

I've ran dbol for 12 weeks with good results. Anyone remember Arnolds cycle (well alleged cycle before i get flamed), 20 weeks on dbol starting at 60mg per day and rising to 100mg before tapering down again. He then bridged on 30mg a day for 6 weeks before starting the 20 week cycle again. Don't remember hearing about him having a liver transplant or any of his buddies. By the way, didn't they also get them on prescription from a Doctor?


----------

